# HDMI to AV Receiver?



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

1. Any issues with going to my AV receiver by HDMI out of the 622? I note issues with the HDMI at the 622 but am wondering if there are any issues with connectivity, ie recognition of the AV receiver. I go from the AV receiver to the HDTV via HDMI.

2. Also does the 622 do any scaling? I might prefer for my HDTV or AV receiver to do such scaling ..... will it pass thru w/o scaling?

Thanks,

Potential Dish Customer
Bob


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bwclark said:


> 1. Any issues with going to my AV receiver by HDMI out of the 622? I note issues with the HDMI at the 622 but am wondering if there are any issues with connectivity, ie recognition of the AV receiver. I go from the AV receiver to the HDTV via HDMI.


In most (if not all) cases the AV receiver is simply a passthrough selector for HDMI connections. The ViP622 may well have issues with not having a HDCP compliant device connected continuously.


> 2. Also does the 622 do any scaling?


Yes, it scales all material to one selectable screen resolution


> I might prefer for my HDTV or AV receiver to do such scaling ..... will it pass thru w/o scaling?


At this time, the ViP622 does not do "native" mode. Chances are that unless your TV's scaler is optimized for DBS content, the ViP622 will do a better job.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks,
RE: #1 I understand and the reason for my question. I was planning on a new Yamaha RX-V1700 receiver and am wondering if there will be issues.
So, if anyone is connected to a HDMI receiver with the 622 via HDMI, is it working?

Bob


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

I got a confirmation on the AVS Forum that a person is using the 622 via HDMI to a Yamaha 2700 receiver HDMI and no problems!


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

bwclark said:


> I got a confirmation on the AVS Forum that a person is using the 622 via HDMI to a Yamaha 2700 receiver HDMI and no problems!


It depends on what kind of sound you expect out of it. If you want 5.1, it's not going to happen. You'll have to use optical out from the 622 into your receiver.


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

Stew said:


> It depends on what kind of sound you expect out of it. If you want 5.1, it's not going to happen. You'll have to use optical out from the 622 into your receiver.


why is that, you know I have an H20 from D* and thats the problem , MOST of the time, but for some reason, I get 5.1 out of the HDMI but on random occasions. I was hoping to avoid the TOSlink cable cause it's just another cable and wont work with an HDMI switcher!..

reasons? , Ideas .etc.

e..b


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2006)

eatonjb said:


> why is that, you know I have an H20 from D* and thats the problem , MOST of the time, but for some reason, I get 5.1 out of the HDMI but on random occasions. I was hoping to avoid the TOSlink cable cause it's just another cable and wont work with an HDMI switcher!..
> 
> reasons? , Ideas .etc.
> 
> e..b


I have the 622 switched through my Denon AVR-4806. I have had no problems with video HDCP compliance. It is true, the 622 does not output 5.1 sound from the HDMI connection, only stereo (Do a search on this forum for extensive discussions of this).
I have no problems with using the optical out for 5.1 DD.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

If the 622 is passing only stereo, does anybody know if this is a hardware limitation of the 622 design, or if this is something that will likely be addressed with a software update?[/quote]

My contact in engineering says that DD5.1 over HDMI should be available next year. No timeline given though.

Scott
---------------------------------------------------
1. Apparently the 5.1 via HDMI will be addressed......next year sometime. :eek2:

2. Are the SD channels as poor quality as I have seen mentioned in some threads?
I currently have cable and the digital SD channels have very good PQ....But the majority of channels are analog SD and have lots of Dynamic noise.

3. My local cable uses the SA8300HD, which allows pass thru of the signal as is w/o scaling. I like that feature as the less fiddling with the signal the better IMO, ie one stop scaling.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

teddy said:


> ...It is true, the 622 does not output 5.1 sound from the HDMI connection, only stereo (Do a search on this forum for extensive discussions of this). ...


While it frequently stated that somehow the 622 (and 942) somehow expends the effort to DEMUX a complex data sream to strip out the 5.1 data and then create a new digigital data stream only containing 2 CH stereo and making sure this 2 CH stereo is able to be 'seen' by HDMI compliant devices, it ain't so!

Frequently the same folks will say that there is no audio transmitted in a DVI Cable.

In both of these cases, *all* of the audio is present, it is simply the lack of the appropriate protocols being present to allow use of these audio streams with current HDMI Revisions, or in the case of DVI the simple lack of a perceived need to communicate the audio.

I would be interested if anyone who *actually has* a STB and A/V Tuner that decodes 5.1 Audio from the STB. *Not* setups you "know" of, but actually have.

TIA


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

The reason that the audio isn't 5.1 on HDMI right now has to do with the fact that it will be activated once the HDMI standard 1.3 is working fully. Right now the 1.3 version is just starting to see the light of day. We will see how well it is working in the next few weeks. The program providers are trying to get the HDMI 1.3 going asap due to the paranoid DRM HDCP specs that they want. They think it will keep their product from being copied direct digital to digital. IMO it is just going to give hackers more work to produce ways to break the coding. Allow ppl to copy at a reasonable price and piracy will be less than making it things forbidden territory.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> The reason that the audio isn't 5.1 on HDMI right now has to do with the fact that it will be activated once the HDMI standard 1.3 is working fully. Right now the 1.3 version is just starting to see the light of day. We will see how well it is working in the next few weeks. The program providers are trying to get the HDMI 1.3 going asap due to the paranoid DRM HDCP specs that they want. They think it will keep their product from being copied direct digital to digital. IMO it is just going to give hackers more work to produce ways to break the coding. Allow ppl to copy at a reasonable price and piracy will be less than making it things forbidden territory.


What does this have to do with the 622 which is a 1.1 or 1.2 HDMI device and can never be 1.3 compliant? I'm sure it is just a firmware problem that the 622 dosen't send the DD audio stream or decode and send a 6 channel LPCM audio. Both of which are supported by HDMI 1.1 and up.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

bwclark said:


> 1. Any issues with going to my AV receiver by HDMI out of the 622? I note issues with the HDMI at the 622 but am wondering if there are any issues with connectivity, ie recognition of the AV receiver. I go from the AV receiver to the HDTV via HDMI.
> 
> 2. Also does the 622 do any scaling? I might prefer for my HDTV or AV receiver to do such scaling ..... will it pass thru w/o scaling?
> 
> ...


I have a Yamaha RX V2600 receiver which upconverts anything to HD resolution (1080i or 720p).

I currently have a 622 connected via HDMI, I have a DVD player/recorder connected via component/toslink, I have another DVD player connected via component/toslink, and an old xbox connected via component/toslink.

I am using the HDMI output to my panasonic ae900u projector, and I am also feeding another HD TV 65 ft away using the 622 component outputs and toslink converted to digital coax.

Everything works just fabulously, though I had to relocate the UHF antenna for better reception from TV2. All video inputs are upconverted to 720p by the 2600. But the 622 is set to 1080i since the remote TV is not 720p compatible. But the yamaha and projector take care of all that when switching from source to source. So, I get 720p from the DVD players and xbox, but 1080i from the 622)

I love the 2600. It is superb sounding and can handle any setup I have come up with so far.

The only issue at all is that the yamaha screen gui is not avaliable when I am feeding the 622 to my projector via the 2600. This means I cannot see volume levels or sound field selections when I send commands to the receiver. Not a big deal, though it would be nice to see them. Maybe I have a parameter set wrong somewhere. They are visible when using the DVD players (for sure) and the xbox (I think). I can only assume the 622 clobbers the video from the 2600 for some reason I have yet to understand.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

bwclark said:


> Thanks,
> RE: #1 I understand and the reason for my question. I was planning on a new Yamaha RX-V1700 receiver and am wondering if there will be issues.
> So, if anyone is connected to a HDMI receiver with the 622 via HDMI, is it working?
> 
> Bob


Mine is working since day one.........except one day it got a little cranky and I had to wiggle the HDMI plug at the 622 end.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

teddy said:


> I have the 622 switched through my Denon AVR-4806. I have had no problems with video HDCP compliance. It is true, the 622 does not output 5.1 sound from the HDMI connection, only stereo (Do a search on this forum for extensive discussions of this).
> I have no problems with using the optical out for 5.1 DD.


I hadn't paid attention to the HDMI audio issue in the past as my previous Denon 5800 didn't have HDMI inputs. I now have the Denon 4808ci and connected the 622's HDMI output to the Denon. I was shocked to find that it wouldn't pass a DD signal, but only 2 channel PCM.

This shouldn't have anything to do with waiting for HDMI 1.3. It should work, but then again, this is Dish, so I'm not surprised that it doesn't work.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Has there been any update on this issue for the 622? I now have a SONY 5200es receiver which I hope to use the HDMI input from the 622 for audio? i am just seting it up. Does one still need the optical connection?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

To my knowledge there has been no change. The 622 always has, and continues to only pass 2 channel audio over HDMI. There has been talk about this being changed in a future release, but when/if that will happen I have no idea. So, yes, in the meantime you still need the optical connection.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks. I got an optical cable yesterday and my SONY 5200es recognized it on the 622 connection and it looks like I am golden. I just need to test it with some content. I do not have an advanced DVD player yet (awaiting PS3), so have to look to the 622.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> ... The 622 always has, and continues to only pass 2 channel audio over HDMI. ...


This is simply not correct. Do you think that Dish somehow takes a complex signal and for some obscure reason demuxes it and strips out the 5.1 sound and then remuxes the signal? 

Again, does anyone *actually own* any brand receiver that is processing 5.1 sound via HDMI from any STB? The silence is deafening. 

Now we'll start hearing from folks that say that sound is not present over DVI.

In both cases it is presently there is no protocol to make use of the signal... this is not the same as saying the signal is not there, or worse yet, blaming an equipment manufacturer.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> This is simply not correct. Do you think that Dish somehow takes a complex signal and for some obscure reason demuxes it and strips out the 5.1 sound and then remuxes the signal?
> 
> Again, does anyone *actually own* any brand receiver that is processing 5.1 sound via HDMI from any STB? The silence is deafening.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. I wondered about this as I read through this thread. 
To be honest, my Yamaha RX V2600 has so many sound fields and "upconverts" so well, that I never noticed that I was not getting 5.1 from the 622. I also don't watch that much sat tv in my HT. Most of my viewing of sat tv is in my family room which gets the optical feed.

But, it also occurred to me that it might not be Dish's fault. Interesting. People always seem so quick to complain about just about any service they receive as though there is some evil villain actively working behind the scenes to displease them.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

As far as only sending 2 channel audio, I thought that had been acknowledged by Dish in the past and they had indicated that it may support 5.1 in the future. Aka software update. 


As far as sound over DVI, where is that coming from, I didn't think the DVI spec even included audio at all.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> ... As far as sound over DVI, where is that coming from, I didn't think the DVI spec even included audio at all.


This is the same path taken that people that insist Dish has gone to a lot of trouble to strip out (actually demux) 5.1 sound from the HDMI signal.

The fct that the signal has no protocol to allow usage of a component signal does not mean the signal is not present.

My wife uses a HDMI to DVI out of her 622. That cable is in turn plugged into a DVI to HDMI cable which is plugged into her TV. Both picture *and* sound are seen/heard at the set.

It is mistaken or wrong to suggest that a sound signal is not present at the DVI output (or input.) The fact of the matter is that the signal is not provided for in the DVI protocol, just as the 5.1 sound is not covered in the earlier HDMI protocols.n (It'll be here soon, but no manufacturer, including Dish should be expected to recall equipment to retrofit their gear.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> ...My wife uses a HDMI to DVI out of her 622. That cable is in turn plugged into a DVI to HDMI cable which is plugged into her TV. Both picture *and* sound are seen/heard at the set.
> 
> It is mistaken or wrong to suggest that a sound signal is not present at the DVI output (or input.)...


But DVI contains no wires (pins) that can carry audio so how could audio be passed?:eek2:


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

HDMI connections have no "audio" connections either. It has the same data bits that are present in (single) DVI connections. It is just data bits. At times, they contain RGB data, sometimes digital audio data. A cable that has HDMI at one end, DVI at the other becomes the same thing as an HDMI-HDMI cable when you add the DVI->HDMI connection to the end of it. There are many flavor DVI connectors and cables. Some cables carry audio on RCA jacks because the DVI protocol has no provision for audio, but the DVI data lines are what get used in HDMI to carry the digital audio data.


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

CABill said:


> HDMI connections have no "audio" connections either. It has the same data bits that are present in (single) DVI connections. It is just data bits. At times, they contain RGB data, sometimes digital audio data. A cable that has HDMI at one end, DVI at the other becomes the same thing as an HDMI-HDMI cable when you add the DVI->HDMI connection to the end of it. There are many flavor DVI connectors and cables. Some cables carry audio on RCA jacks because the DVI protocol has no provision for audio, but the DVI data lines are what get used in HDMI to carry the digital audio data.


DVI does carry audio.. i know that for a fact!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> The fact of the matter is that the signal is not provided for in the DVI protocol, just as the 5.1 sound is not covered in the earlier HDMI protocols.


From http://www.hdmi.org/about/faq.asp#q6_7 (italics added):Q. Does HDMI support Dolby 5.1 audio and high-resolution audio formats?

Yes. From the start, HDMI was defined to carry 8-channels, of 192kHz, 24-bit uncompressed audio, which exceeds all current consumer media formats. In addition, _HDMI can carry any flavor of compressed audio format such as Dolby or DTS_. ... Additionally, most existing HDMI sources can output any compressed stream, ...​Are you saying the compressed surround sound formats were not available "from the start?"


----------



## zirb (Dec 7, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Again, does anyone *actually own* any brand receiver that is processing 5.1 sound via HDMI from any STB? The silence is deafening.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

This has all come up several times previously. According to this post, DirecTV can and does pass 5.1 through HDMI on the HR10-250:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=691481#post687588


jawest12 said:


> Obviously, I am not the OP. And just registered, been lurking awhile.
> 
> AS far as STB's go, D*tv's HR10-250 does pass 5.1 DD through HDMI. My Onkyo decodes it from the stream and sends the video on to the TV.
> 
> Which was nice because it got rid of the annoying unsupported audio message on the TV (it's an XBR2, so no DD decoding).


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

For the record, the optical cable does pass the 5.1 signal from the 622 to a SONY 5200es. 

Has anyone found a IR code to turn a 5200 on and off from the 622 remote?


----------

